# Photo inlay



## Steve Lowe (Nov 12, 2015)

G.day guys can anyone give me a bit of advise. I want to cast a blank and i want to put a photo in the resin and then turn it. Has anyone tried this and if so did it turn out ok. I would be gratefull for any thougts and tips


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey Steve.  What you described can be done.  Here is an example.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/little-big-horn-all-4-together-131303/

Unfortunately I've never done any casting, so I can't be of any help.  I'm sure someone here will be able to point you in the right direction, though.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 12, 2015)

If you go into the IAP library under the casting section there is a tutorial on label casting, which is what you are looking for. I have also linked to it below. There are also other tutorials on casting resin around pen tubes. If you have any questions feel free to message me, I have done several of these myself. http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/label_casting.pdf


----------

